# corner bead for non-right angles



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Metal corner bead comes in 45 degree--if that doesn't work--you can use the metal reinforced paper--


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

you are thinking of no coat or strait flex and those would definitely work. there is also vinyl corner beads for different angles or theres the traditional metal corner.


----------

